# Triton Saltwater/Freshwater Boats



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey guys, I also posted this in the boating forum

I bought a 2008 Model 190 Deluxe Bluewave with 140 4-stroke suzuki in may of 2008. I mostly freshwater fish, but wanted something I could do both in. I am now seeing these new triton saltwater boats that look just like a bass boat, but are for saltwater also. Thay are the Triton 18RX3 and 20RX3. I like bass boats because there is alot of deck and storage space, plus they have swivel seats in front and back.

http://www.tritonboats.com/boat_detail_new.asp?bid=334

I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on these boats. I know they won't run the extreme shallow water that most bay boats will, but I fish more freshwater than saltwater, and I'm pretty sure I can get one of these boats to a place such as hog island in east matty, or dewberry island way down by charlies. I also like to go to places like choke canyon and lake amistad, so I think I would be real happy with one of these. I also have no Idea what they cost. Any input would be appreciated, especially if anyone knows what they cost. Thanks.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I fished with a guide on Fayette that has a salt water edition Triton.(no carpet).
The deck is easy to clean and stays cooler than carpet.It had pleanty of room for 3 to fish out of.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

its a great carpet free bass boat but it is not set up for saltwater. it still comes with freshwater trolling motors, and non stainless steel hinges. it is not a saltwater boat but a bass boat that is being misrepresented and falsely advertised. Skeeter is actually coming out with a true saltwater boat that is a hybrid between a flats and bass boat with all stainless hinges & hardware


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I also like front & rear swivels like a bass boat, but I want more freeboard even though I just use it in Lake Livingston. Open lakes can get rough too. I bought a used one of these and have been delighted. This is not my actual boat, this is a Ranger picture, but mine is this same model.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

I fish a 24o LTS Triton CC bay boat in fresh and salt water. Great boat for both lake and near shore.


----------

